# Engine on the Fly



## Ghosty (Nov 9, 2016)

Just something I started to put together, now waiting on materials. Doing the drawings as I go along.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All,
Got the rocker gear done. When I order new material for the head, I will order material the I can then machine rocker support bosses in the head. This one is being made out of left over material from other jobs.
Also got one of these edge finders, should have got one ages ago.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 10, 2016)

Almost finished the con rod until the head stop let go.
Will have to get more material now, and find out why the stop let go.


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 11, 2016)

Great start. Will be following along. To bad about con rod though.

Ron


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Ron, waiting on material delivery, looked at the rockers and decided to make some new ones
pic 1, old and new
pic 2,3, new ones fitted
pic 4,5, jig used to machine

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi All
Received some new tools this morning, 2mm broach and two adaptors for it 1/4" & 8mm. Also a MT2 ER32 collet chuck for my dividing head. Broach makes key ways very easy to make. Centre mark is at 0 deg, done while machining cams.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All,
Got the crank and front housing done, will have to finish of the front housing when I get the crank case material. Still have to harden the crank pin and polish, have the cam to do also, will do that when every thing is ready to put together.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi All,
Just arrived, new vice for the mill, 80mm, for our metric challenged friends 3 1/8", old one(cast iron) twisted after a very cold night that followed a hot day

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi All,
Crankcase material arrived, After all the machining, and checking piston deck height, then tapping all the holes fore the assembly screws, tap broke on the last hole, one of the cylinder hold down bolt hole. Should of used a new tap, the one I used had done quite a lot of work and some stainless in that. May have to scrap the part and make another one, I have the material.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi All,
Remade the crank case to day, also moded the head to take a carb left over from my rc aircraft days(have a box full), hopefully the material for the flywheel will be here tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi All,
A friend dropped of 3 hunks of metal this morning, 3.5"dia x 1.5"wide, knocked out the flywheel, will make the split keepers tomorrow. Have left the compound slide at the angle after doing the flywheel.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi All,
Split keepers sorted. Just waiting on the timing gears to arrive on the slow boat from China, 2mm keyway arrived this morning.

Cheers


----------



## Parksy (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice work Ghosty. Not far off from a runner. How will you remove the split keepers if need be? Noticed there aren't any jacking screw provisions.


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 21, 2016)

Parksy said:


> Nice work Ghosty. Not far off from a runner. How will you remove the split keepers if need be? Noticed there aren't any jacking screw provisions.


Parksy, 1mm gap between flange on keepers and flywheel, have a tapered tool to pop apart, easy. I could also drill and tap keeper flanges between keeper bolts

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,
Slow boat from China arrived. Also a new vice turned up. Now to work out the cam setup.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,
Only done a little, turned up gear holder from scrap. 
Before and after gears.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 23, 2016)

Only camshaft and drive done, had yard maintenance to do.
First pic, Cam bits
Second pic, camshaft and drive shaft

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi All,
Had one delivery today, started on the cam box/rear cover, will be a lot of carving when all the internals are fitted. Also done a double check of the shaft distance between the cam and drive gears.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Got some more work done. Started with the wittling of the crank case.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Crankcase sorted, test fitted to mount, now to finish the cam box.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All,
Getting close now, Just have the head to rework(lap valves ect.) Also still waiting on the plug conector.


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 1, 2016)

Annnnnd it runs, running on glow as I am still waiting on some ign parts. The cam sounds flat, may have to check the timing degs.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klY84PgM-YA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Cheers


----------



## Parksy (Dec 1, 2016)

Excellent work Ghosty. This didn't take much time at all. Was that the first attempt at starting?


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 1, 2016)

Second, Looked for a FS glow plug, non left, had to use a #8, does not run the same.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi All,
After a bit of tuning.
Cheers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlnF89B5reU[/ame]


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi All,
After checking the cam deg's, I have cut a new cam, here is the result, The carb is now at fault, that may be why in is in the box of bits, will look for another, I have a lot of spares

Cheers

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3LFDbZ8GBI[/ame]


----------

